# How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (and other questions)



## sixgearstofreedom (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey all,
I'm starting to get more serious into getting a turbo kit for my GTi and I'm wondering what kind of horsepower the stock internals can take. I know the VR6 motor has a strong bottom end, but just how strong is it? I'm sure its a newbie question, but I'm looking at around 370 horsepower give or take and I want to start making some plans. Also, maybe eiprich can answer this, is it a good idea to go ahead and balance the crank and pistons before the install or is it superflous? I've read that a balanced engine is critical for turbo applications, but I'm not sure about specifics.
One last question, anybody know if a 245 tire will fit without interference on a 2002 GTi? 
Thanks guys


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

I don't think there really is any pre-determined amount of HP the 24v VR6 can take. Both EIP and HPA have pushed their 3.2's into the 700 HP range. I know HPA uses headspacers and some sort of upgraded race bearing in their buildups. I have a few freinds running turbo VR's daily in the 400 HP range with just headspacers. I'm in around the 370 range with just a headspacer.


----------



## sixgearstofreedom (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

Thanks man, I'm actually considering the EIP stage 2 kit and running only mild boost (10-14 psi). I want the car to stay a daily driver and I don't want to have major problems down the road. Any idea if it s a good idea to go ahead and get the motor balanced?
And still wondering if 245's will fit underneath my whip


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

245's will fit, the car it was on had either a 35 or 38 offset i forget. whatever the stock monte carlo wheels offset is, its the other number. there was still clearence. this was w/ a 17x8" wheel. no rubbing no matter what full lock, heavy load ect. just dont try to stuff them on a stock 7" wide wheel.


----------



## sixgearstofreedom (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

Thanks for the info on the tires, do you happen to know if they worked on an 18" rim as well? And does anyone have any information on whether or not to balance the motor before turbocharging?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

i think the motor balancing would be more if you are going to rev the hell out of it. rather than keeping a 7200rpm limit or under, and pushing alot of power through her.
18's should fit fine, just be sure that the overall diameter is as close as possible to 25". so you are looking at getting a 245/35/18 overall diameter of that is 24.8" which is as close as your going to get.


----------



## sixgearstofreedom (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate the info. I'll let you all know how it goes.
Cheers


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

ok what are you asking about tires? yes a 245 wide wheel will fit in this car like mentioned above, then you asked if it would fit on a 18" wheel. what exactly are you talking about? are you talking about a set of tires you bought? if so tires will only fit on the rim size specified on the tire itself. as for balancing the engine is already well balanced...there is a few rough spots but its not gonna just go kaboom specailly if your only running 10-14 psi you can run like 18psi on this motor with a head spacer just fine with no problems so for your aplication you dont need to worry.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixgearstofreedom* »_Hey all,
I'm starting to get more serious into getting a turbo kit for my GTi and I'm wondering what kind of horsepower the stock internals can take.
 
The stock engine can easily handle 500hp, we know because we have tested and have had cars up and running at that power level for the past two years. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sixgearstofreedom* »_I'm sure its a newbie question, but I'm looking at around 370 horsepower give or take and I want to start making some plans. 

I think this is a valid set of questions, but you can also rest assured that we do not come near the limits of the engine with our Turbo Systems. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sixgearstofreedom* »_Also, maybe eiprich can answer this, is it a good idea to go ahead and balance the crank and pistons before the install or is it superflous? I've read that a balanced engine is critical for turbo applications, but I'm not sure about specifics.

VW does an excellent job of balancing the engine right from the factory, the VR6 in particular does not need any balance work if the bottom end is being left stock. I suggest putting your efforts and funds toward other upgrades like a digital boost controller or an exhaust system or other upgrades. 
-Rich


----------



## sixgearstofreedom (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: How much horsepower can the stock internals handle? (sixgearstofreedom)*

Thanks for the info Rich, it cleared a lot of things up for me. You'll be getting a lot of business from me in a few months.








2002gti, I should be clearer. I want to run 245/40/18 or 245/35/18 tires. I intend on buying new rims to fit the tire width as I know they won't fit on the stock rims. I was aiming at 18X8.5" there abouts. My goal is to find the widest tires that will fit under the fenders without rubbing at all from lock to lock and without having to modify the fenders. Hopefully that clears it up a little bit. Any info you have would be great.
Thanks


----------

